# Canada seeks views on temporary foreign workers



## Editor (Aug 20, 2009)

Consultation sessions on the hiring of temporary foreign workers will take place in Calgary next month, Citizenship, Immigration and Multiculturalism Minister Jason Kenney has announced. ‘Over the summer I held consultations across the country on our overall immigration levels. From what we heard, primarily in Alberta, there is also a need to seek input specifically [...]

Click to read the full news article: Canada seeks views on temporary foreign workers...
Please come back to discuss the story here in this thread.


----------

